# Feels like giving birth????



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

Hey guys. I was just wondering if any of you experience severe pain with your IBS. The only way I know how to describe it is to compare it to childbirth. Being as I am a guy, and well, obviously, cant have children, but the point is it is so painful. Do y'all experience the same thing when using the b-room?To me the pain is the worst part of the IBS. I would rather go to the bathroom 10000X than have my gut hurt as bad as it does sometimes.I am not on Librax, used to be on Bentyl, but that was like a sugar pill after a few months. The Librax seems to work, but lately my IBS has been acting up again.Also, have any of you had help with Paxil? My doc gave me a months trial and I tried it and all it did was make me tired, but I am thinking I didn't try it long enough????


----------



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

CORRECTION** I am ON Librax **


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Oh yes....I hate mornings because it starts when it is almost time to get up and like you say hurts until you go to the bathroom which is another difficult procedure if your are constipated...makes more pain...and you get more tense and then that makes the pain worse. Sometimes after you have a BM you still cramp and that part I don't understand. This is all so new to me and so baffling.


----------



## gnome (Jul 12, 2002)

i know that feeling, boy does it hurt!!it almost feels like you have nothing left inside you when you go to the b-room and your insides are being pushed out,(does that make sense).ouchhhhh..luckily for me it doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## snugglesgirl (Jun 3, 2002)

This happens to me all the time. The worst time i would walk around crying because my stomach hurt so bad and I couldn't go to the bathroom. Sitting and curling up in a ball didn't help. I did take an Aleve and almost an hour and a half later it quit hurting. I hate those days. IT always starts in the moring too. I feel for you and I also describe them as labor pains. Deb


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

Hi mystomachhurts,I know the pain you speak of!!







I take a medication called Levsin/SL. It's an anti-spasmodic drug. But instead of taking it before you eat, you take it when the pain begins. You put it under your tongue. For me, it makes me feel better in 10 minutes, with complete relief in about 30 minutes. It's a great thing for me, as my pain was very severe and used to last for hours and hours! It can be constipating, though. I have IBS-C so it makes the C worse, but, like you said, pain was my absolute worst problem.Oh, and I also don't freak out about having an episode anymore, which for me makes them worse, since I know I have something that actually works.


----------



## shawnhulette (May 7, 2002)

Yeah that is my problem i think I make it worse by thinking about it.Even my doctor told me that, that I have anxiety about my stomach...But this just sucks.I am going to have to try that levsin/sl, but I want something that is going to make me normal, I don't want something that is going to just make the pain go away.I want to be able to not worry about what I eat or if my stomach is going to work.OMG people who don't have IBS have no idea how bad this DISEASE sucks!


----------



## Chris_foster14 (Jul 23, 2002)

I thought I was the only one who had these pains in my stomach. That, and not being able to go to the toilet, are the only 2 thing's I get....


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

mystomachhurts - my experience with levsin is that I've had to take it less and less as time went by... I rarely get the pains anymore that I used to have several times a day when I started taking it... in fact, levsin is the only prescription I will take for my IBS... I've had really good results with it, and I like to keep the amount of prescriptions I take to a minimum... I do still have to worry about what I eat to some degree... but as long as I stay away from fast food, I can eat much of what I like again... which is nice







and yeah I used to get the extreme pains that I figure were about as close to labor pains as I'd get (I'm a guy too)... I'd be doubled over and barely able to breathe it hurt so bad... if yours are that bad... I'd seriously suggest talking to your doctor about trying levsin... Good Luck! Hope things get better for you soon


----------

